# My shrimp tanks ENJOY!



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

Took some pics of my shrimp tanks not the best but its a good start.









(my 120 gallon)









(group pic 1 of the shrimps)









(group pic 2 of the shrimps)









(pic of some of my crystal red grades


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

very nice shrimp!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice shrimp. What is your reason of no substrate?


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! No substrate because I kept my shrimps with plecos and they poop way to much. Its a lot easier to clean the tank with little amount of substrate. I mostly filled my pots with substrate for my plants.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

That is a good reason for a more bare tank. Thanks for sharing your pics with us, yellow shrimp and CRS look nice together.


----------

